# PRAS after show pub meet...



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

Couldn't see a thread about this... anyone got any ideas?

I can't remember the name of the place we went last year...


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

the closest would be the star..... but wed proabbly be stabbed there then theres the six bells then the perseverance both just as stabby.... id say for a nice meet with minimal stabbing either the parchment makers(weatherspoons) the robinhood or the old house at home all 5 mins walk away havant is not the best place in the world when it comes to pubs.....


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Am i going bonkers, i thought it was a Harvester last time ??? Hmmmm i wonder who will remember, although tbh it wasn't that big and we were all split up in there


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

TEENY said:


> Am i going bonkers, i thought it was a Harvester last time ??? Hmmmm i wonder who will remember, although tbh it wasn't that big and we were all split up in there


It was a harvester.........
Been there several years running.
Details


The Staunton Arms
1 Wichers Gate Road
Rowlands Castle
Portsmouth
PO9 6BB

5 minutes from the venue !


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

wohic said:


> It was a harvester.........
> Been there several years running.
> Details
> 
> ...


Woohooooooo not going bonkers then lol


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

That's the place......

I have booked a hotel for the Sunday night .... so I will be drinking this time ...


----------



## Yazyaz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

incrisis said:


> That's the place......
> 
> I have booked a hotel for the Sunday night .... so I will be drinking this time ...


Responsible driver? :no1:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Well up for this. Name the place and I'll be there! Will everyone just leave their purchases in their cars?


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

Yazyaz1 said:


> Responsible driver? :no1:


Of course :halo:



manda88 said:


> Well up for this. Name the place and I'll be there! Will everyone just leave their purchases in their cars?


Yep, with regular checks to make sure they aren't partying too hard.....


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

incrisis said:


> Of course :halo:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, with regular checks to make sure they aren't partying too hard.....


Squeeeeeeeee i can't wait......we have been apart too long it seems fine sir


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

wohic said:


> It was a harvester.........
> Been there several years running.
> Details
> 
> ...


im not sure how fast you travel but its a long way from the show all the way through west leigh and dense woodland unless your driving.... seems silly when so many people get the train bus or walk id say it about 45mins to walk it


----------



## Yazyaz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

incrisis said:


> Of course :halo:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, with regular checks to make sure they aren't partying too hard.....


You get more responsible every post :O


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

sambridge15 said:


> harvester is in Behampton on the way to ports down hill about 40mins walk from the show seems silly to go all that way.... I recommend the parchment makers centre of Havant and walking distance from the show


Most of the people going to pub meet will have come by car as they are made up mostly of people from all over that are friends on and off of the forum. We kinda look for somewhere with good grub and a beer garden lol If this place doesn't have these then i doubt it will get a look in lol


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

TEENY said:


> Squeeeeeeeee i can't wait......we have been apart too long it seems fine sir


In how ever many days it is .... 11 ... let the partying commence 



Yazyaz1 said:


> You get more responsible every post :O


All depends on the subject matter dear ginger boy, the subject matter.... :whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool stuff, see peeps there  I'll try to be a little less wrecked than I was last time :|


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

AshMashMash said:


> Cool stuff, see peeps there  I'll try to be a little less wrecked than I was last time :|


... :|


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Ally said:


> ... :|


That's a good thing, no?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

AshMashMash said:


> That's a good thing, no?


Depends on whether I'm there and how much of a bad influence I can be the evening before


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Woop, we'll be there with bells on!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Ally said:


> Depends on whether I'm there and how much of a bad influence I can be the evening before


Ohhh! Oh good point : victory:



vetdebbie said:


> Woop, we'll be there with bells on!


Woop! .. ...Bells?!


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll steal them off the cat collars.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

vetdebbie said:


> I'll steal them off the cat collars.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


That's not very responsible :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

sambridge15 said:


> im not sure how fast you travel but its a long way from the show all the way through west leigh and dense woodland unless your driving.... seems silly when so many people get the train bus or walk id say it about 45mins to walk it


We always go for a Pub that is Family friendly, affordable and has a good sized car park. As we have used this Pub for years now, we know that it does the job. In the past non mobile RFUKers have either got Taxi's or have asked RFUKers with Cars for lifts and this has always worked well. We look forward to meeting you if you make it.



vetdebbie said:


> Woop, we'll be there with bells on!


You did'nt shift the Leprosy then debbie?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

all i can say is:



:Na_Na_Na_Na::devil:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

wohic said:


> It was a harvester.........
> Been there several years running.
> Details
> 
> ...


So it's gonna be at this place?


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

manda88 said:


> So it's gonna be at this place?


Yes, this is the place that we have used for a number of years. Not very far from the venue and enough room for all of us to get togetherish.

There is always a major problem when trying to organise RFUK after Show Pub meet ups and that is that we never know how many of you RFUKers are coming along. Because of this we are never able to book tables, so it is always a case of pile in the Pub and sit together where we can. Normally during the Summer we use beer gardens - however with Pras being in October it is likely to be chilly or wet so we have to do as best as we can.

Im really looking forward to this meet as I believe Ashmashmashmashymash is buying the drinks.:whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

kato said:


> Im really looking forward to this meet as I believe Ashmashmashmashymash is buying the drinks.:whistling2:


HA! When did this ruling take place? :whistling2:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

kato said:


> Yes, this is the place that we have used for a number of years. Not very far from the venue and enough room for all of us to get togetherish.
> 
> There is always a major problem when trying to organise RFUK after Show Pub meet ups and that is that we never know how many of you RFUKers are coming along. Because of this we are never able to book tables, so it is always a case of pile in the Pub and sit together where we can. Normally during the Summer we use beer gardens - however with Pras being in October it is likely to be chilly or wet so we have to do as best as we can.
> 
> Im really looking forward to this meet as I believe Ashmashmashmashymash is buying the drinks.:whistling2:


Well we'll just have to be rowdy enough to make all the other punters leave, and then we can take up the whole place 
Ah thanks, Ash!! I'll just have a Diet Coke, please.


----------



## capt-flatout (Oct 30, 2009)

is any 1 welcome??


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> HA! When did this ruling take place? :whistling2:


Right about the time you flashed that cheque me thinks lol
Mines a pint as you know 


capt-flatout said:


> is any 1 welcome??


Yup  Unless you are horrible and smelly and nasty, then no lol


manda88 said:


> Well we'll just have to be rowdy enough to make all the other punters leave, and then we can take up the whole place
> Ah thanks, Ash!! I'll just have a Diet Coke, please.


No worries there chick, trust me lol


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Teeny, you owe me a good pint or 2 i believe lol


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Ben W said:


> Teeny, you owe me a good pint or 2 i believe lol


Yes i do, don't you worry i haven't forgotten


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Ben W said:


> Teeny, you owe me a good pint or 2 i believe lol



Ooooo are you coming? I think Ads and I owe you a drink for you help last summer 

(Ash - mine's a pint and whatever Ben's having......... )


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

vetdebbie said:


> Ooooo are you coming? I think Ads and I owe you a drink for you help last summer
> 
> (Ash - mine's a pint and whatever Ben's having......... )


 i have a table there, so yes lol!!!
im bringing alex m too


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

vetdebbie said:


> (Ash - mine's a pint and whatever Ben's having......... )


Hahaha! Damn you Kato :devil:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> HA! When did this ruling take place? :whistling2:


This ruling took place between a panel of Moderators and if you don't obey you will be Infracted.:Na_Na_Na_Na:



AshMashMash said:


> Hahaha! Damn you Kato :devil:


You:flrt: me really!!!!!


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Ben W said:


> i have a table there, so yes lol!!!
> im bringing alex m too



We'll have a table too! Yay, see you there. Haven't seen Alex for AGESSSSS


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

kato said:


> This ruling took place between a panel of Moderators and if you don't obey you will be Infracted.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Pfft! This is what happens when Jack isn't around for months on end! :devil:

Erm, wait... Jack _would_ go against the ruling... wouldn't he?


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Pfft! This is what happens when Jack isn't around for months on end! :devil:
> 
> Erm, wait... Jack _would_ go against the ruling... wouldn't he?


Jack who?:whistling2:

Even if Jack did come to Portsmouth he probably would'nt make it into the show!!!!


----------

